# Ipad et Vidéo



## Marc MARC (31 Mai 2010)

Bonjours à tous ! 

Je suis du Québec au Canada , je viens de reçevoir mon Ipad ce Vendredi le 28 mai . 

Ma question est comment ont fait pour supprimer un Vidéo que je ne veut plus sur mon Ipad et aussi si je télécharge une application et que je n'en veux plus , comment je fait pour la supprimer 

Merci


----------



## Jellybass (31 Mai 2010)

Solution numéro 1 :

Tu décoches l'appli ou la vidéo dans iTunes.

Solution numéro 2 :

- pour une appli : sur l'écran d'accueil, tu maintient ton doigt quelques secondes sur une appli, n'importe laquelle ; toutes les icônes se mettent alors a bouger et une petite croix noire apparaît dans le coin de chacune. Tu n'as qu'à cliquer sur cette petite croix noire pour supprimer celle dont tu ne veux plus.

-pour une vidéo : dans l'application 'vidéos', tu passe ton doigt de gauche à droite sur le nom de la vidéo que tu souhaites supprimer. Un message 'supprimer?' apparaît, plus qu'à cliquer dessus. (NB : cette manip marche pour plein d'autres choses sur iPad ou iPhone : les mails, par exemple.)

J'espère que ça t'aidera.


----------



## Marc MARC (31 Mai 2010)

Je te remerci beaucoup, j' ai apris de quoi de très utile  ! 

Ça fonctionne , mais pas pour les photos 

Marc .


----------



## Jellybass (31 Mai 2010)

En effet, impossible de supprimer les photos sur l'iPad sans passer par iTunes.


----------

